
Pristine Quantum Light Source Created at the Edge of Silicon Chip - jonbaer
https://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/hardware/pristine-quantum-light-source-created-at-the-edge-of-silicon-chip
======
ianai
This seems really fundamental to QM research and computation. If only because
QM is often explained, at first (almost always?), in singlular particle
interactions.

------
drdeca
> “Pretty much all of the light we encounter in our everyday lives is packed
> with photons,”

"Pretty much"?

~~~
dang
Please don't pick the dumbest-sounding thing you found in an article to start
an HN thread with. Other than a cheap hit of oneupmanship, it adds no value,
and it's likely to lead to a dumbed-down discussion.

~~~
drdeca
Sorry. I understand. I will refrain from doing so in the future.

~~~
justinpombrio
Also, the very next sentence uttered by the scientist makes this into a very
reasonable statement.

"But unlike a light bulb, there are some sources that actually emit light, one
photon at time, and this can only be described by quantum physics."

Single photon light sources are not, in fact, packed with photons.

